# .22 tcm



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I saw a story in my December issue of Predator Xtreme about a new Rock Island Armory .22 TCM (Tuason Craig Magnum) rifle. Acccording to the author, it has a muzzle velocity of 2,800 fps and, with bench rests, he got decent groups out to 200 yards. Very good at 150 yards. It sounds like I want one but there are a couple things that bother me. From the very little research I've done, it's the only rifle chambered in this center fire round. The rifle is made in the Philippines (Armscor)and that's a concern also.I want to get my hands on one now but I also want to wait to see if any manufacturer I know and trust picks it up and to read actual field reports from actual coyote hunts. I would appreciate some feedback here.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

all i have to ask is why ?

why when 223 will do every bit of that, and you can find a ton of very good rifles chambered in it and good ammo to boot 

22tcm is around to compete with 5.7fn and feed from pistol magazines 

I can't think of a good reason to use it in a varmint rifle when there are so many other choices like 223 that already do it really well and are very available in bolt ,break or semi auto , and then you can use V-max ammo


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i can see only 2 reasons or at least good reasons for a rifle in 22tcm 

that's cause your pistol shoots it or because you live in a country that like Mexico where citizens can not own military cartridges , if that is the case 222 would be a good alternative


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I think I'd much rather have something in .17hmr, or eve wsm... They are getting more popular, and there are starting to be more guns built for it, if you're really looking for a small off the wall caliber..


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

All good points guys. I think I'll listen to good advice and and set my sights (no pun intended) on a .223 after the first of the year. Thanks. I do appreciate it.


----------

